# Bad Back L4-5. Looking for comfortable seats.



## Scuba Diver

I have a L4 5 issue. I would like to know if any of you have this problem and if you have found seats that do not put to much pressure on my lower back. At a good price point please.


----------



## Mike P.

I have a bad lower back. My solution was a $900 Paliser recliner, complete with 3 zone heater and vibrator. It sure works for me!


----------



## rcarlton

I've done some research on ergonomic chairs that support the back. I have been looking at Zero Gravity Recliners. Look like they may work well for critical listening and home theater. Do a Google search, should find all different prices. Even found some on e-Bay.


----------



## Scuba Diver

I ran across those on ebay too. Do you know of anywhere they may be on display? (Sharper Image or similar) It is very hard to spend that much money on a chair that you can not sit on first. Even more so when you require the chair to meet certain requirements.


----------



## rcarlton

In Dallas we have several places to try these chairs out. I like the look of the Novus Zero Gravity Recliner, but not the price.


----------



## Scuba Diver

Why does it cost so much to be comfortable. Is that design that difficult to manufacture? It looks nice but there is nothing to this chair. I don't think this will work. I don't want mismatched theater seating and would need to purchase at least 4 of these. Price is a little high for me. I will need to look at other options.


----------



## rcarlton

Had a chance to try the zero gravity chairs. Made in China. Some nice, innovative features...you can buy new cushions to change the fabric. They were comfortable, but they don't have them set up to really test the home theater environment.


----------



## Scuba Diver

*Re: Bad Back L-5. Looking for comfortable seats.*

I am curious why you would want to change the fabric. These aren't cheap chairs. Is the fabric cheap?


----------



## SteveB

I have L2,3,4,5 and S2 problems and searched too. I found these:

http://new.ekornes.com/us/stressless/

Haven't bought any yet but did go to a store and try them. Felt great for the short time I sat in them. I like the individual reclining sections in the sofa. They are expensive, the Paradise high back sofa in the leather I like is $5195, love seat $3995 and chair is $2695. Not sure I'll ever be able to afford this stuff.
Here's a local dealer for you:

http://www.ericksonfurniture.com/


----------



## rcarlton

*Re: Bad Back L-5. Looking for comfortable seats.*



Scuba Diver said:


> I am curious why you would want to change the fabric. These aren't cheap chairs. Is the fabric cheap?


Don't know about price of the fabric. Changing the cushions would probably appeal to the wife if she wanted to change the color scheme.

They also had a light weight version, much like one would use near the pool, similar operation and feel...less than $200. Construction wise it was like a really nice folding chair.


----------



## Guest

Hi Guys,
I own these zero gravity chairs. I have them in my theater.
They are great for lower back issues_me L4-L5 also.
The problem that I have with them is that I can't sit in them very long without my legs and **** hurting. They simply have very little cusioning. I have the upgraded memory foam and still half way into a movie I find myself shifting around to try and get confortable. 
One problem is that you feet hang off of the end of the chair and that puts alot of pressure on the back of your legs (I am 5'9"). Kind of hard to explain without actually trying yourself.
Mine will be for sale as soon as I find a replacement, I will take a big loss I'm sure.
Tracy


----------

